

Ask HN: How do you stay on top of bills? - Nick5a1

What is your process for staying on top of invoices/bills to be paid? How do you manage this if you are in a team?
======
ForumRatt
Personally I don't create any to stay on top of. Business wise use an excel
spreadsheet or similar.

